# Went in for exhaust repairs, and they give us a loaner...but



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

It is not a chevy cruze...They only had one "chevy" on the enterprise lot. GMC Yukon!!
My prediction, the rental wont get as good on the mileage side. But driving a $40K SUV will be fun!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well you sound happy with the fix . cool .


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Well this is the third time I have taken it in with a CEL regarding the exhaust. Last time it had three or four codes pulled. Took them three hours and all they did was an exhaust treatment. 
They told me this time to drop it off with them instead of wait.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Kinnda sucks you have to pay for the gas in that behemoth..... lol


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

where did you go for this rental? I am in Rhode Island and the same exact thing happened to me. somehow they got chevy to over-ride the "chevrolet rental only" rule. I left with a ford fiesta. I could not drive such a large vehicle!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DJSW said:


> Well this is the third time I have taken it in with a CEL regarding the exhaust. Last time it had three or four codes pulled. Took them three hours and all they did was an exhaust treatment.
> They told me this time to drop it off with them instead of wait.


Hey there,

We look forward to hearing any updates regarding your Cruze at the dealership. Please be sure to let us know if further assistance is needed on our end. We would be happy to look into this further, and get in touch with the dealership as well. Shoot us a private message our way! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Getting it back today thankfully. Not sure what they did but they say its fixed, ill be checking the paperwork when my wife drives it home. 
We live in WA. They told her that GMC is basically Chevy so they were able to give her the Yukon. She is getting 20mpg in this beast! It is fun to drive though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DJSW said:


> Getting it back today thankfully. Not sure what they did but they say its fixed, ill be checking the paperwork when my wife drives it home.
> We live in WA. They told her that GMC is basically Chevy so they were able to give her the Yukon. She is getting 20mpg in this beast! It is fun to drive though.


Hey there,

Thanks for the updates! How is your vehicle doing since you picked it up yesterday? Feel free to let me know if you need any additional assistance. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

CDT is back to normal thankfully. Had to replace the Nox sensor and do a manual regen. Fingers crossed this is the last problem.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DJSW said:


> CDT is back to normal thankfully. Had to replace the Nox sensor and do a manual regen. Fingers crossed this is the last problem.


Good luck and many happy miles!


----------

